# Deshabilitar touchpad al escribir. (sin solución)

## edgar_uriel84

Hola,

Hay mucha información en internet sobre esto, porque en algunas laptops es molesto que el touchpad cambie la ubicación del cursor cuando se escribe. La solución clásica es usar syndaemon, pero solo funciona en las X. 

Yo uso gpm cuando estoy en consola y resulta que ahora también tengo este problema en la consola donde syndaemon no funciona y creo que gpm no tiene la opción adecuada para este problema.

Ahora la duda: Alguien sabe ¿cómo desactivar el touchpad mientras se escribe al trabajar en consola? Me sería bastante útil, de lo contrario tendré que matar gpm.

Saludos.

EDITO: No hay solución para arreglar esto, solo se puede en el entorno gráfico, si alguien más tiene este problema y usa la consola, tendrá que desactivar gpm.

----------

## cameta

Mmmm, los portatiles suelen llevar un boton que desactiva el touchpad precisamente por este motivo.

----------

## natxoblogg

si a consola te refieres a las tt*, es decir a las (ctrl + alt + f*), creo que habia un fichero para quitar o habilitar el cursor en estas consolas, lo busco y te lo digo.

¿tu portátil no tiene la opción de poder desactivar el touchpad?

en el mio por ejemplo pulso la tecla (Fn + F7) y el teouchpad se queda desactivado via hardware, creía que todos los portátiles tiene esta opción.

----------

## chaim

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> si a consola te refieres a las tt*, es decir a las (ctrl + alt + f*), creo que habia un fichero para quitar o habilitar el cursor en estas consolas, lo busco y te lo digo.
> 
> ¿tu portátil no tiene la opción de poder desactivar el touchpad?
> 
> en el mio por ejemplo pulso la tecla (Fn + F7) y el teouchpad se queda desactivado via hardware, creía que todos los portátiles tiene esta opción.

 

El mío tampoco tiene...y es un engorro

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Mmmm, los portatiles suelen llevar un boton que desactiva el touchpad precisamente por este motivo.

 

Mi antigua laptop no lo tenía, ahora tengo una netbook y lo tiene, pero la combinación correspondiente (Fn+F9) no funciona bajo GNU/Linux, cosas del teclado de toshiba por lo que esa solución no es fácil y tal vez no es posible.

Saludos.

----------

## chaim

Lo importante es la manera de encontrar un comando o algo que lo desactive/desactive aunque no sea via hardware, luego ya se podrían hacer atajos te teclado para cada uno...

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *chaim wrote:*   

> Lo importante es la manera de encontrar un comando o algo que lo desactive/desactive aunque no sea via hardware, luego ya se podrían hacer atajos te teclado para cada uno...

 

¿Es posible hacer un atajo de teclado fuera del entorno gráfico?

----------

## cameta

Mira en foros la tecnica para hacer funcionar el teclado multimedia.

----------

## ensarman

haz hecho la pruba compilando como modulo del kernel el mouse ps2 y simplemente cargas y descagas el modulo cuuando sea necesario. en teoria creo que funcionaría pero no lo he probado aun, haz la prueba.

----------

## gringo

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> haz hecho la pruba compilando como modulo del kernel el mouse ps2 y simplemente cargas y descagas el modulo cuuando sea necesario. en teoria creo que funcionaría pero no lo he probado aun, haz la prueba.

 

eso es lo que yo haría tb., no se me ocurre otra forma de deshabilitar el touchpad en consola a menos que haya algún driver específico para ese portátil que permita hacerlo a através de algún evento acpi o input como los eeepc p.ej.

saluetes

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, yo lo que hice fue quitar gpm e iniciarlo solamente cuando estoy fuera de screen y quiero copiar algo, el inconveniente de esto es que necesito permisos de root para activar gpm, creo que en el caso del módulo ese inconveniente persistiría.

De todas maneras gracias por la sugerencia, cuando recompile el kernel probaré para saber si es más cómodo a quitar el servicio.

----------

